# Just got a Y and need guidance



## SMO (7 mo ago)

Hi. I am just learning how how to set my Y. I really want to have the most safety settings while driving. For instance, I want lane departure assistance and other warnings but I do not want to drive in autopilot. Can I set these for regular driving? Any advice on how to have the safest settings enabled would be so appreciated!


----------



## Luvtordrive (7 mo ago)

Hey SMO, welcome to the MY club and the forum. I’m all of a 3 week owner of MYP so I’m not the expert to answer your specific question, but im sure others here will. I can tell you that the lane departure setting works very well when I’m driving the car(not sure where I set that), maybe a bit too sensitive if I’m changing lanes without signaling (shame on me). That said, get use to using the Autopilot setting as much as you can. It works great and stays in the lane much better than I do anyway. Enjoy your new MY experience.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Go into the Safety area and set as desired and then the Autopilot area. 
Lots of things are automatic. 
FSD increases your safety. Something as simple as the adaptive cruise control makes a big difference


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SMO said:


> Hi. I am just learning how how to set my Y. I really want to have the most safety settings while driving. For instance, I want lane departure assistance and other warnings but I do not want to drive in autopilot. Can I set these for regular driving? Any advice on how to have the safest settings enabled would be so appreciated!


Most of the safety settings like automatic emergency braking and stability control are always on. You can turn on Lane Keeping Assist, and set the Forward Collision Warning aggressiveness.

If you want to turn off Autopilot, switch off "Autosteer". Then you'll get traffic-aware cruise control.


----------



## jeadly (Mar 20, 2019)

JasonF said:


> Most of the safety settings like automatic emergency braking and stability control are always on. You can turn on Lane Keeping Assist, and set the Forward Collision Warning aggressiveness.
> 
> If you want to turn off Autopilot, switch off "Autosteer". Then you'll get traffic-aware cruise control.


Like Jason says, you can turn off autosteer in the settings, but I would really recommend you familiarize yourself with how the system works in a controlled environment. Find a nice straight highway you know at time when there aren't many other cars and learn what it looks/feels like when auto pilot vs cruise control is engaged. Learn how to activate TACC vs AP, and how to disengage them. Even if you don't think you'll end up using it, knowing how your car works is the safest practice. I use it in more situations than I had anticipated, especially stop-and-go traffic. The car is much more diligent than I am at keeping an eye on the car ahead. It's kinda like having a student driver in the car, two drivers watching for problems is better than one!

Read the owner's manual to know what to expect:








Model Y Owner's Manual | Tesla


Learn about Autosteer and its specifications.



www.tesla.com





Beyond that I recommend Forward Collision Warning on Medium and Speed Limit Warning at 12 mph over, but those are personal/regional preferences that will vary.


----------



## Legendsk (12 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Go into the Safety area and set as desired and then the Autopilot area.
> Lots of things are automatic.
> FSD increases your safety. Something as simple as the adaptive cruise control makes a big difference


I fought it for 4,000 miles or so and finally decided, it is just too dangerous and out of my control if Adaptive Cruise Control is turned on. Slamming on the brakes randomly would only be unpleasant if there weren't any other vehicles around. The traffic here moves at about 80 on the highway, but the local drivers come zooming up behind me at 20 or 30 mph over that and want to be 1/2 car length behind me while they look for a gap of 1.5 car lengths in the passing lane so they can cram into it. Just not compatible with the current status of Tesla driver assistance functions.


----------



## J R's Model Y (4 mo ago)

New Model Y performance owner here...3 months now. First post so be gentle. I've subscribed to the monthly $199/FSD option for now, but also in the Beta version queue. Frankly, it doesn't seem like I have anything close to FSD, even though it shows having it.. Hiway driving seems to work ok, save for exiting on off ramps. Local streets are very challenging, almost impossible until I get on the freeways. Horrible attempts on left turns, lane changes, stops at all lights whether green or not....speed needs to constantly monitored, etc., etc. Anyone have any ideas? Is this normal? I have sw version 2022.20.8
Thanks


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@J R's Model Y, welcome to the forum. Please don’t hesitate to ask questions here.

If you are in the queue for FSD beta, then you don’t have any real city streets functionality yet. Yeah, it recognizes stop lights but unless you press the Go pedal, it will stop for green lights. Totally maddening. And any ability to turn onto another non-highway road is only active once you are allowed into the FSD Beta. FSD Beta is still a work in progress, but it does do stop lights well (actually stopping at them) and the latest release really improved the turns onto other streets.

I really don’t think they should have the FSD supscription as an option yet, as they don’t seem to be letting new cars into the beta group right now. So what you got for this month is Navigate on Autopilot on the highways, and auto lane change (when you tell it) on the highways. I love those features for long trips, but a bit misleading if you thought you would also have city street capability.


----------



## J R's Model Y (4 mo ago)

Bigriver said:


> @J R's Model Y, welcome to the forum. Please don’t hesitate to ask questions here.
> 
> If you are in the queue for FSD beta, then you don’t have any real city streets functionality yet. Yeah, it recognizes stop lights but unless you press the Go pedal, it will stop for green lights. Totally maddening. And any ability to turn onto another non-highway road is only active once you are allowed into the FSD Beta. FSD Beta is still a work in progress, but it does do stop lights well (actually stopping at them) and the latest release really improved the turns onto other streets.
> 
> I really don’t think they should have the FSD supscription as an option yet, as they don’t seem to be letting new cars into the beta group right now. So what you got for this month is Navigate on Autopilot on the highways, and auto lane change (when you tell it) on the highways. I love those features for long trips, but a bit misleading if you thought you would also have city street capability.


Ok, thanks very much. Yep, it seems as if I'm throwing $200 bucks per month down the drain, for what I'm getting. It's almost like false advertising to say I have FSD, when not really. I guess I have part of it anyway?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

J R's Model Y said:


> Ok, thanks very much. Yep, it seems as if I'm throwing $200 bucks per month down the drain, for what I'm getting. It's almost like false advertising to say I have FSD, when not really. I guess I have part of it anyway?


The subscription is a month to month deal. Nothing says you have to keep paying every month. Can always start it back up when they actually give the latest FSD version to everyone who has either bought it or is subscribing to it. Elon says that will happen by the end of this year. There are a lot of people who are very skeptical about Elon time, but I do think we are getting close to when they will release it.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

With the subscription, while you are waiting to be accepted in tbe beta tester group, you do get some benefits such as "navigate on autopilot", "smart summon", "auto change lane" and possibly others that I don't remember. I know, it's kind of expensive for that.


----------

